# [SOLVED] aktualizacja systemu - dhcpcd timeout

## Aktyn

Zrobiłem aktualizacje systemu i na dhcpcd-3.2.3 nie mam sieci, konkretnie zgłasza timeout.

dhcpcd-2.0.5-r1, dhcpcd-3.1.5, działaja.

Nie mam pojęcie co jest nie tak, czy nowe dhcpcd-3.2.3 potrzebuje czegoś specjalnego?

Czytam forum i dokumentacje, ale nic mi sie nie rozjaśnia w głowie.

```
 emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.15-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.15-gentoo-r5 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 10 Apr 2008 20:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r9

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/mnt/gd/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/"

LINGUAS="en en_GB pl"

MAKEOPTS="-s -j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/mnt/gd/tmp/portag"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa berkdb cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus djvu dri dvb dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam ffmpeg firefox fortran gdbm gif gimpprint gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog jack jpeg jpeg2k kde lirc mad midi mikmod mjpeg mp3 mpeg mudflap mysql mythtv ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg oggvorbis old-eq opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl png pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl svg tcpd tiff truetype unicode userlocales v4l v4l2 vcd vorbis win32codecs wmf wxwindows x86 xext xml xorg xosd xv xvid yv12 zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en en_GB pl" LIRC_DEVICES="leadtek_0007 leadtek_0010 leadtek_pvr2000" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon r128 nv vesa vga v4l s3 s3virge mach64 mga nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## 13Homer

Najnowsze dhcpcd ma jakąś integrację z ZeroConf (cokolwiek to jest), przez co u mnie też sieć nie działała. Zainstalowałem poprzednią stabilną wersję, a najnowszą zamaskowałem.

----------

## Aktyn

Skąd wiesz że przez to?

Opcje tę można wyłączyć, to raz, poza tym skompilowałem bez tego wsparcia (USE) i dalej nic.

A więc co jest nie tak?

Skoro ktoś uznał za 3.2.3 wersje nadajacą sie do uzycia, to wypadałoby stwierdzić co i czemu.

----------

## znal

Ja nie zmieniałem nic w konfigu i dhcpcd po upgrade do 3.2.3 śmiga mi normalnie. Mam ustawioną flagę zeroconf.

----------

## Aktyn

Prawdopodobnie mam odpowiedź:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5052053.html#5052053

Podejrzewałem że może to coś z kernelem , bo to jedna rzecz której jeszcze nie zorobiłem.

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## 13Homer

No to wszystko jasne, ja pracuję na 2.6.19 i tylko downgrade zadziałał jak należy.

----------

## Aktyn

Działa na kernelu 2.6.24, ale mam pytanie czy ktoś wie skąd dostaje komunikat przy starcie dhcpcd:

 *Quote:*   

> Failed to lookup hostname via DNS Name or service not know

 

----------

## SlashBeast

nie masz swojego hostname w /etc/hosts wpisanego.

----------

## Aktyn

Dzięki, a widzisz, wydawało mi sie że ustawiłem.   :Mr. Green: 

----------

